# Gästepass gesucht



## Sumop (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

da ich diablo 2 gerne gespielt habe ist mir der Gedanke gekommen diablo 3 zu kaufen

doch bevor ich dafür 60 euro ausgebe würde ich es lieber erst mal testen

und bitte hiermit um einen Gästepass.

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus.

mfg

Sumop


----------

